# Need help, Received Maggie 112.need coolant resevoir?



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Supercharged Gto drivers/installers. Okay have received the Kit from magnuson arty:and they attach thier supercharger coolant resevoir on top of the stock battery location! Well i have moved mine to the trunk! So has anyone have a custom or other coolant tank that works and looks cool in that location or Ideas? Could use a factory tank or custom unit that attaches to a sidewall or ? Maybe a unit that mounts to the base of the stock battery location! Okay any ideas? Thanks :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can fab up a faux battery or bracket to fit under it. Also Magnuson use a smaller reservour for the TVS superchargers that would make it easier to mount. You can look into that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

relocate the overflow tank to the trunk too.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Gm, Im just looking for more of a custom or if anyone has done this ! Again just looking for ideas and then try something a little different! I removed all the plastic stuff from my motor and hope to keep the plastic to a minium! To me the Motor with the valve covers,gas lines and the mechanical items are the beauty, not the Plastic covers made to look like a motor!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can buy your own coolant tank if you want. You don't have to use the one supplied. 

Search Results for coolant tank - SummitRacing.com

Also they are not plastic


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Gotta love the aftermarket!!*

Thanks again Gm. Did Order a summit superchargher tank!! made for a Ford product but should work and look great!i know its for a mustang, but with such a low volume hot rod like the GTO you have to work with whats available to save some costs!! Soon as i get this stuff installed will post some new photos!!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice. I would go that route to if I had relocated my battery. The large opening would be good for someone that drag race, because you can add ice too. Please post pics.
:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Get it in yet?


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

Man when did you order your maggie??? I ordered mine the first week in march and havent heard anything from them on when its gonna ship out....GM4life are you weapons?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HITMAN803 said:


> Man when did you order your maggie??? I ordered mine the first week in march and havent heard anything from them on when its gonna ship out....GM4life are you weapons?


I've been hearing that Magnuson been having some supplier problems, something like that. I'm AGE Aerospace Ground Equipment Mechanic.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah I know AGE I'm Weapons..yeah they have been having some MAJOR problems....There are some really pissed off people on other forum, me included. I am thinking about getting my money back and going with procharger......There going to lose alot of furture business because of there lack of consistent info and BS'ing people..You call there three times and get three different answers.....Completely horrible.OP be very glad you got yours...lol


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HITMAN803 said:


> Yeah I know AGE I'm Weapons..yeah they have been having some MAJOR problems....There are some really pissed off people on other forum, me included. I am thinking about getting my money back and going with procharger......There going to lose alot of furture business because of there lack of consistent info and BS'ing people..You call there three times and get three different answers.....Completely horrible.OP be very glad you got yours...lol


I had a hard time deciding weather to go with Procharger or Magnuson. Almost pulled the trigger on the Procharger and could have got it through a cool vender too that said he gives military discount. Would have got it for about the same price as the Maggie and would have had more power. No one close to me had a Procharger on a GOAT atleast on the other forum, things might have been differant. I got to drive *6QTS11OZ's *car and the low end torque, with reliablity, and fit and finish won me over. My next build will have a Procharger or Vortec, I would go with a D1SC, F-1C or a V7, just dreaming though:lol:


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*maggie installed and photos/need a hood/ carbon fiber??*

Well got the maggie installed. its a chore!but fun!! you will want to plan at least two days! take your time! be neat and solder the wire connections! The supplied connectors are just /not good! After this and that, it Runs & sounds fantastic!! Sure has the get up an GO!! Well was just running up to 45-50 just to check if all is well looking for any engine lights or changes!! and a Deer lands on my HOOD!! just on the Hood! Ripples the hood and bends the lip of the right scoop edge! No damage to the front or left side fender!! DOUBLE BUMMER!!!! Okay has anyone seen the carbon fiber hoods on ebay/or? any quality hoods out there?? Im going to paint the top to match the paint work on my car but thought when lifting the hood to show the motor the finished carbin fiber would appear better than the stock steel skin!? Thanks again, Chip


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to the FI club. Looks nice. I notice you got the new modular pulley on yours. How does the coolant tank fit? A carbon fiber hood will help offset some of the weight added by the maggie. Mine added 100lbs wet to the car. Try these folks looks like they offer a few types of CF hoods: Gravana - Featured Products


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*weight of maggie*

Thanks Gm. i just ordered from the speed shop special that i was informed about on ls1/2 that he was selling 10 at a super discount, paid the man and this neat unit shows up in two HEAVY Boxes! Was suprised on how much weight this would add to the front!! Glad i moved the battery to the Trunk! Is the carbon fiber shaft a stock unit on the maggie now??i was not aware of that or the pulley would come that way!! The coolant tank is from summit for $156.00 had to make a mount to raise the tank approx 4 inches from the lower steel frame of the car! used flat sheet of aluminum with a small 1/2 by 1/2 alum angle to make the rectangle to support the bottom of the tank. The tanks is held by a large piece of velcro that covers the complete bottom and top of alum mount! It fits nicely and easy and large opening ! Also added Redline water wetter! it should drop the temp another twenty degrees! Im going to check out the Carbon fiber hoods Thanks and will let you know what i find out!! Thanks again, chip


----------

